# Pink upper lip



## xena6 (Oct 4, 2013)

My GSD is 2.5 years old. Female. She is healthy however I noticed her lips turning pink over the last week. 

Coincidently I switched her food from royal canin GSD to Taste of the wild lamb about a month ago. 

Has anyone else seen this before?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't seen it before. To determine if it is the food, you could switch her back to Royal Canin and see if the pink goes away.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think that lip color change is something some dog's do. check with
your Vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Does she chew on bones a lot? Ginger used to get that way from bone chewing.


----------



## xena6 (Oct 4, 2013)

My breeder said it may be an allergy but said I shouldn't be too concerned if it's not inflamed or bothering her. 

I'm going to try her old food again and see if it goes away. 

Thanks for your help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

